# How to get the IRQ of a network interface in C?



## timomeily (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get the IRQ of a network interface in a program? This is trivial in Linux but I am new to FreeBSD.

I need to setup an affinity between a CPU core and a NIC port through its IRQ as specified by the cpuset command. But I can't figure out how to get the IRQ of a network interface in C.

I would like to do this both in user-mode and kernel-mode.


----------

